# Tayda Coupon Code Thread



## Dali

From their Facebook page (I'm not affiliated just passing the info):

15% Discount Coupon Code : "*Sale15*"
**Valid till 19 December 2019 ( 11pm New York time )
**Valid to use only on www.taydaelectronics.com
**Please make sure to apply discount coupon during checkout, we can't apply it manually after checkout is completed.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Cool!  When is PedalPCB's next sale?


----------



## Nostradoomus

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Cool!  When is PedalPCB's next sale?



If only they would coincide! Haha


----------



## mywmyw

you know the tayda coupon code is the same every time right?


----------



## Betty Wont

mywmyw said:


> you know the tayda coupon code is the same every time right?


Not every time. The standard one seems to be Sale15 every time these days, but they do flash sales and give out sale codes that are different than 15%.


----------



## daria

I saw 16% a few weeks ago. Tayda seems to be every week or 2 for coupons so just build your cart as you go and order when the sale comes around.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Cool!  When is PedalPCB's next sale?


RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## falzhobel

LET'S ORDER ALL THE FV-1


----------



## Dirty_Boogie

Another Tayda *SALE15*

Good through Jan 9.


----------



## PedalBuilder

Tayda Sale15 is back; good through 11pm EST on January 24.


----------



## thechoff

Looking through Tayda's Facebook page, it seems like they have a sale every couple weeks. Is that actually the case or was it just like that for just the last couple months? I have a full cart and am just waiting make my first order through them.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Yeah, me too.  WTF Tayda?


----------



## zgrav

Look at the dates of the past sales and that will likely be repeated this month.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yeah, me too.  WTF Tayda?


And me too... but I ran out of patience last night and clicked the Check Out button. 

So I expect a Tayda 15% discount to be announced today. ?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror

Just like what happened with me and my PedalPCB order a mere 12hours after I clicked checkout ?
Such is life!


----------



## Dali

Latest Tayda were: January 21, 6, December 16, 2... 

Let's blame Coronavirus!


----------



## JetFixxxer

After being burned 4 orders in a row and each time it was the day after.  I've learned to stop being impatient and wait.


----------



## thechoff

Good to know I'm not alone! I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## SteveScott

Tayda has a new coupon! It's good through the 27th of Feb.


----------



## SteveScott

Sale 15


----------



## bengarland

Does anybody know, if you put a Cart together on Tayda and wait for the next sale, is there a chance that items could be automatically removed from your cart if they go out of stock? Or would the status of the item in your cart simply change to "Backordered" or something like that? I just want to make sure... I thought the other day that my cart was $108-something but today it was $107.41 -- could be my imagination though.


----------



## Nostradoomus

There will be a black line indicating what’s out of stock in your cart, they don’t remove it though. I’ve never gone through with ordering anything that’s out of stock, I just take it out of my cart.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

YEAH BABY!  My cart was full for two weeks waiting for the next 15% off sale.  Getting some of those cool copper hammer tone boxes that K Pedals has been showing off in Build Reports.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Mine was the usual pots, LEDs and enclosed jacks. Nothing exciting haha


----------



## Bobbyd67

Now if only tayda and pedalpcb could sync up they're 15,% sale all would be good in the world !!


----------



## music6000

Chuck D. Bones said:


> YEAH BABY!  My cart was full for two weeks waiting for the next 15% off sale.  Getting some of those cool copper hammer tone boxes that K Pedals has been showing off in Build Reports.


Oh No, Hammer Tone Boxes with different Knobbies on them, Is this like the Swirled Paint craze of yesteryear!


----------



## music6000

Bobbyd67 said:


> Now if only tayda and pedalpcb could sync up they're 15,% sale all would be good in the world !!


The other Half asks ''Are you really saving if you buy twice as much''


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

music6000 said:


> Oh No, Hammer Tone Boxes with different Knobbies on them, Is this like the Swirled Paint craze of yesteryear!



I'm doin' both, but not on the same box.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

music6000 said:


> The other Half asks ''Are you really saving if you buy twice as much''



Ha ha ha ha.  My answer is "Yes, and if I buy enough stuff they'll end up owing me money!


----------



## TheSin

Heads up: 15% off sale for March, until the 20th. “Sale15”


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Oh bugger, I just received an order from them.

When is the next PedalPCB discount?  Hmmmmm?


----------



## Dali

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Oh bugger, I just received an order from them.
> 
> When is the next PedalPCB discount?  Hmmmmm?



You know what, I had the same reflex but said to myself it would be a way to help the guy in those uncertain times to get more money and just bought 5 PCBs...


----------



## TheSin

25% off until 23rd for Aion pcb’s, not trying to offend PPCB, just puttin it out there. I prefer doin business here more anyway.....so we’ll see!


----------



## Robert

TheSin said:


> 25% off until 23rd for Aion pcb’s, not trying to offend PPCB, just puttin it out there. I prefer doin business here more anyway.....so we’ll see!



No offense taken, there's plenty of room for everyone.      

Except that _one_ jackass who likes to rip my layouts and FV-1 algorithms.... no names.... you know who you are....


----------



## BurntFingers

Robert said:


> No offense taken, there's plenty of room for everyone.
> 
> Except that _one_ jackass who likes to rip my layouts and FV-1 algorithms.... no names.... you know who you are....



Take it as a compliment ?

(It's not me btw)


----------



## Bobbyd67

Robert said:


> No offense taken, there's plenty of room for everyone.
> 
> Except that _one_ jackass who likes to rip my layouts and FV-1 algorithms.... no names.... you know who you are....


Now I wanna know who it is !!


----------



## Bobbyd67

Arrf simultaneous pedalpcb tayda and aion.... Great time to have the CAD $ drop 5 cents -_- ... The worst part was I was planning on selling some mini life pedals clones to pay for it all and we're out of stock T_T


----------



## JetFixxxer

Don't expect to get them anytime soon.. well at least for me ordered two weeks ago says it has shipped, but no movement since the 17 when the label was created.


----------



## Bobbyd67

Ahhhhhh F@#k !!! 
I got a cart full of 125b enclosures, been waiting for the monthly discount...now they're out of stock... Still no coupon thought but I got a feeling I am gonna get screwed this month for wanting to save a few bucks  aaahh well it could be worst I guess ^^ just had to vent a bit !


----------



## bretvh

Yeah, I had a pretty large cart in waiting for a couple weeks and when they didn't post a code after the 1st, I got tired of waiting and just went ahead with the order. Shipped yesterday though, so it seems like their warehouse team is maybe moving faster again.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons

bretvh said:


> Yeah, I had a pretty large cart in waiting for a couple weeks and when they didn't post a code after the 1st, I got tired of waiting and just went ahead with the order. Shipped yesterday though, so it seems like their warehouse team is maybe moving faster again.


Me too...seems to be moving quickly.


----------



## Ratimus

Everybody was/is waiting for a discount code (some with an overblown sense of entitlement, judging by Tayda's FB page). At some point, I thought "if a coupon code finally does show up, they'll be sold out of everything in like 15 minutes." Having learned a valuable lesson during the Great Artificial T.P. Shortage of 2020, I figured it might be a good idea to buy what I needed while it was still available. Glad I did; looks like everyone who was waiting for the coupon code finally gave up when the month rolled over and cleared out their shelves in one go.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Some things at Tayda, like boxes, pots and knobs, are a good deal with or without the coupon code. Other things, like some capacitors and semiconductors, are only a good deal with the 15% discount.  Not everything at Tayda is a bargain.  Resistors and capacitors in bulk aren't that much more at Mouser, sometimes they are cheaper, and the selection is better.  Semiconductors can be cheaper at Mouser if you buy 10 or more and I don't worry about Mouser selling me 2nds or fakes.


----------



## Bobbyd67

Yeah I've been buying lots more ics and transistors from mouser too. This order was a pot and enclosure run plus I wanted to try out the UV printing service ^^ I got a feeling I will have to learn how to use vector apps like inkscape if the service is any good . I do try to keep the cost of building down as much as a can, the more I save ,the more I can build , but missing a coupon ain't the end of the world seeing that they do so many sales in a given year!


----------



## ch ra

Mouser offers UV printing? Cool I didn't know!

I ordered from mouser once, but I have not since because I was so confused by their site that I ordered a bunch of wrong components. also the shipping costs were very high and I don't typically order bulk. But maybe I should give them another shot, they do have a lot of stuff.


----------



## Robert

ch ra said:


> Mouser offers UV printing? Cool I didn't know!



I think he was referring to Tayda.


----------



## SteveScott

Robert said:


> I think he was referring to Tayda.


Agreed, that's Tayda.  I used the UV printing.  It turned out OK, but communication to get the right file and the right dimensions was very slow.  So much so, that by the time they sent my boxes, they didn't charge me anything and said the samples were mine to keep.  But now that I have most of that figured out, I'm sure next time things will go much faster. They don't currently offer this service because their printer broke down. But when they do offer again, I will certainly give them another try.  Pretty awesome that they didn't require a minimum so you can see what the project will look like without purchasing 20 or so.


----------



## Bobbyd67

Yeah I was referring to tayda uv printing! Sorry for the miscommunication ! the printer being down explains why they have not got back to me :/. I had to Google tayda uv printing to get to the page... Also I use gimp , so transfering the graphic via gimp/inkscape didn't do such a good job . I have been mostly building to test out circuits I never tried before and then selling them on reverb for a small profit and I do wish I had a better more professional way to do graphics... Clear finish in a spray can get scratch the minute you sneeze to close to it xD !!


----------



## Grayscale

Has anyone tried the Tayda UV printing service and/or custom drilling? This is the most feasible option I've seen for small quantities. 
Seems they've added the links back if you google them: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/uv-printing


----------



## Bobbyd67

I did send them a email and file for a 125b about 3 weeks ago but they still have not replied so my guess is that it's maybe offline for now :/ they haven't done a coupon for the past 2 months also so I am also guessing they migth be overwhelmed if lots of diyer are in isolation that must mean more orders to ship and fulfill ! Steve Scott also said that the printer they use is broken :/


----------



## untamedfrontier

I asked them if they were going to do any more predrilled 125B types, and they said they were and were just waiting on plans for them, which would be great because I definitely don't feel like learning how to drill


----------



## Willybomb

I used the Tayda UV printing on a couple of their powdercoated, predrilled pedalpcb enclosures.  My artwork isn't that great as I rushed it to get in by the deadline, but it's usable.  Converting the artwork to a vector can take some of the detail away.  I clearly missed deleting a few white spots in the Godzilla artwork....  Overall, probably not massively high detail, but not terrible.

These are both BE-ODs, Godzilla is a Thermionic OD, Wolverine is a Madbean prototype that I won in a PIF a couple years ago.


----------



## zgrav

great choices for the knobs on both of those enclosures. they look really nice.


----------



## Willybomb

zgrav said:


> great choices for the knobs on both of those enclosures. they look really nice.


Thanks, they're just Tayda knobs.


----------



## zgrav

Willybomb said:


> Thanks, they're just Tayda knobs.


I recognized the knobs.  They really work well with your two designs and colors.


----------



## Bobbyd67

Willybomb said:


> I used the Tayda UV printing on a couple of their powdercoated, predrilled pedalpcb enclosures.  My artwork isn't that great as I rushed it to get in by the deadline, but it's usable.  Converting the artwork to a vector can take some of the detail away.  I clearly missed deleting a few white spots in the Godzilla artwork....  Overall, probably not massively high detail, but not terrible.
> 
> These are both BE-ODs, Godzilla is a Thermionic OD, Wolverine is a Madbean prototype that I won in a PIF a couple years ago.



Yeah converting graphics in to vectored ones looks Tricky. I downloaded inkscape and am planning on learning to make them directly in vector... My girlfriend who did a formation in graphic design a long time ago told me " you should to your desings in illustrator it would be a lot simpler!!" But I already got the hang of using Gimp and thought I sunk too much time learning it to switch to a new one ... Sunk cost fallacy and all :/. Now if they get the printing system up and running since I get all my enclosures from tayda... Migth as well get a better quality graphic than a print shop sticker and spray can finish !


----------



## Willybomb

Bobbyd67 said:


> Yeah converting graphics in to vectored ones looks Tricky. I downloaded inkscape and am planning on learning to make them directly in vector... My girlfriend who did a formation in graphic design a long time ago told me " you should to your desings in illustrator it would be a lot simpler!!" But I already got the hang of using Gimp and thought I sunk too much time learning it to switch to a new one ... Sunk cost fallacy and all :/. Now if they get the printing system up and running since I get all my enclosures from tayda... Migth as well get a better quality graphic than a print shop sticker and spray can finish !



The image fidelity isn't as good as the laser printer on datapol, but it seems to be more durable, not that I've tested it out that hard.  I don't think Tayda will get close to this (laser printed datapol sticker with Upol (might be Spraymax 1k, can't remember) clear coat):


----------



## okstateblues

Just FYI Aion is having a sale until the 6th. No disrespect just wanting to pass on the deals


----------

